# the earth as viewed from a spaceship



## younghon

형용사, 과거분사 :

The English language as (it is) spoken in America. -p.p.

← it is는 관용적으로 생략한다.

the earth as viewed from a spaceship. -p.p.

우주선에서 바라본 지구. ← it is는 관용적으로 생략한다.

Q: 위와 같은 유형으로서 spoken, viewed와 같은 과거분사와 형용사를 쓸 수 있다고 했는데
형용사를 쓴 문장을 하나 알고 싶습니다.
검사합니다!


----------



## Rance

형용사가 여기선 관형사격인  adjective를 뜻하는 건가요?
위와 같은 유형이면 위와 같은 as의 활용법을 말씀하시는 건가요?
그리고 보다 자세한 이해를 위해 문장 전체를 주셨으면 합니다.


----------



## younghon

예를 들어서 사전이나 검색 등에서 찾을 수가 없어서 제가 영작한 문장인데요.  
The tank as useful in Korean terrian.
이전 질문에서 spoken이나 viewed자리에 useful을 넣어서 영작한 것입니다.
제가 영작한 문장이 맞는지요?


----------



## Rance

제가 보기에는 틀립니다.
조동사 be와 동사 be를 같이 취급하시면 안됩니다.
The tank as being useful in Korean terrain가 올바른 형태로 보이는군요.
여기서 as를 conjunction으로 보고 it is 를 생략한 형태로 봐도 무방하고 
adverb로서 as + participle/preposition형태의 관용구로 볼 수도 있습니다.
그냥 쉽게 후자로 생각하시고 쓰시는 편이 좋지 싶군요.


----------



## younghon

Thank you very much for your kind answer! Have a good day!


----------



## Curiosity777

younghon said:


> 예를 들어서 사전이나 검색 등에서 찾을 수가 없어서 제가 영작한 문장인데요.
> The tank as useful in Korean terrian.
> 이전 질문에서 spoken이나 viewed자리에 useful을 넣어서 영작한 것입니다.
> 제가 영작한 문장이 맞는지요?



The tank as useful in Korean terrain.

The tank as useful 관련해서 문법적으로 틀린게 전혀없습니다.
오히려 The tank as being useful in Korean terrain 이라고 하면 틀립니다.

I like his Korean accent, as unique from that of others.
His Korean accent as unique from that of others


----------



## younghon

Thank you very much for your kind answer!


----------

